# Error Message



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2013)

I realize that there are some bugs still to worked out, but I have found another. I get this message when I click on My Threads, or My Posts, Oops! An error occurred: connection to 127.0.0.1:3312 failed (errno=111, msg=Connection refused). No hurry for I know there is a lot to do. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 22, 2013)

That server error is being discussed in the next thread down! 

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/forum-down-37829.html


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2013)

There is the same problem for all. It has been caused by problems with the forum data base. Just not all was restarted correctly. Please be patient... trying to get it sorted out.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 22, 2013)

Ok, I musta missed it. Sorry. I did check....................honest.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, we are aware of the problem and are looking into it. Should be sorted soon.


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm getting this error message with any search I do.

Just some more info, to hopefully help track down the error easier.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2013)

We know about the issue. Just the search index was lost and need to be rebuilt. But it is a time consuming process because there are 1,024,170 posts to validate.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Wojtek, why don't you use the mysql fulltext search? You won't have to build an index and it should be able to cope with the amount of posts much better. I believe vBulletin has a setting for that. Or are you using a real external searchengine like solr or elastic search?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, techies. All I got out of that was "Hi Wojtek"

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2013)

Marcel,

Unfortunately I'm not an Admin and can't answer your question what a kind of the searching engine was set for the vBulletin script and mysql data base. After the last crash of the system it was restarted but a part of the searching system was damaged or just the index lost because of changings. So it's the reason for the error methinks.


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, it looks like the service is not started. There is nothing listening to the port 3312. Doesn't mean that it's not indexed, that would be a cronjob anyway I guess. It's just a question of either opening port 3312 on the server or more likely do a service search-engine start, which takes only seconds.
But I take it you still did not get hold on Horse, thus you probably don't have access to the server. Am I right? That could mean it can take a few months until he bothers to check in.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2013)

I have taken the possiblity of closing the port on the server too. But you are right without Horse and his access to the server we can't do anything.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 29, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Ah, techies. All I got out of that was "Hi Wojtek"
> 
> Geo



Aye, same here......Hi Wojtek, then...€}€^¥^¥}€…£"¥^¥!€~£$+}*§|'¥…¥<?§|'¥{+{€^¥~


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2013)

I saw something about a horse too.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Aye, same here......Hi Wojtek, then...€}€^¥^¥}€…£"¥^¥!€~£$+}*§|'¥…¥<?§|'¥{+{€^¥~



Hi Jasiu... then...


----------

